# I honestly couldn't help myself...



## GlamYOURUs (May 7, 2008)

Someone forgot to put a bra on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I took a 2nd glance, I noticed her bra hanging in the back. I thought it was hilarious. Okay I need some sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.officialkimkardashian.com...ss_movie_1.JPG

But she does look hot!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 7, 2008)

I see areola


----------



## miss_supra (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I see areola
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I don't, I see shadow. After seeing her *ahem* video her's aren't that light.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 7, 2008)

Her lashes.....I did not need to see them that close up.


----------



## makeba (May 7, 2008)

they look a bit perky i must say!!  lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I don't, I see shadow. After seeing her *ahem* video her's aren't that light._

 
lol Thats what I thought!


----------



## aziajs (May 7, 2008)

Shit, I _WISH_ my breasts looked like that without a bra.  I wouldn't wear one.


----------



## Shimmer (May 7, 2008)

You can see the bra under her top. It's just a skimpy one.


----------



## Flammable (May 7, 2008)

I think I can see bra lines, and yeah it's a skimpy bra like Shimmer pointed out.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 7, 2008)




----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 7, 2008)

Did she gain some weight? Or did I just not see her in a bikini before... She's so self- conscious about her ass, shes always covering it up on a beach... but she doesn't have a problem popping it out in those tight dresses.. I wonder why is that...


----------



## aziajs (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Did she gain some weight? Or did I just not see her in a bikini before... She's so self- conscious about her ass, shes always covering it up on a beach... but she doesn't have a problem popping it out in those tight dresses.. I wonder why is that..._

 
I noticed that...


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Did she gain some weight? Or did I just not see her in a bikini before... She's so self- conscious about her ass, shes always covering it up on a beach... but she doesn't have a problem popping it out in those tight dresses.. I wonder why is that..._

 
agreed !


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I don't, I see shadow. After seeing her *ahem* video her's aren't that light._

 
LOL. Maybe that IS shadow, then. LOL I actually remember seeing more of her va jay jay and booty in that ummm... video.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 8, 2008)

Yeah I don't understand why she is self conscious when she bares it all for Playboy. You can see everything! But then again, the pics in the mag are ALWAYS enhanced and airbrushed. Go figure.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeah I don't understand why she is self conscious when she bares it all for Playboy. You can see everything! But then again, the pics in the mag are ALWAYS enhanced and airbrushed. Go figure._

 
Well, she's petty hot either way, if you ask me. If I were her, I'd struggle to cover  anything up. LOL


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Well, she's petty hot either way, if you ask me. If I were her, I'd struggle to cover  anything up. LOL_

 
She is but Idk, I think she is rather annoying now because she is everywhere. I like looking at her pics because she is always dolled up in nice dresses and gorgeous makeup. I hardly watch her show.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeah I don't understand why she is self conscious when she bares it all for Playboy. You can see everything! But then again, the pics in the mag are ALWAYS enhanced and airbrushed. Go figure._

 
1. she's getting paid for it
2. more attention and "fame"
3. it's going to be perfect! Perfectly photoshoped, that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love watching that show, they are crazy and she is such drama queen


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_1. she's getting paid for it
2. more attention and "fame"
3. it's going to be perfect! Perfectly photoshoped, that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love watching that show, they are crazy and she is such drama queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol The other night I was watching it with mom, flippin channels while having dinner and it was the episode where they went on a family Vaca to CO. And she was being all sensitive and emotional because the entire family was picking on her. And she kept crying and her sister Kourtney couldn't stop laughing. And Kim says why are you laughing at me (while crying). And Kourtney goes, I am laughing because you make such a stupid face when you cry and Kim started crying some more. aaaahahahahaa Mom and I were rofling like crazy.


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Did she gain some weight? Or did I just not see her in a bikini before... She's so self- conscious about her ass, shes always covering it up on a beach... but she doesn't have a problem popping it out in those tight dresses.. I wonder why is that..._

 
Because she probably wears clothes that shape her ass, maybe even that special underwear that makes your butt more shapely and supported, but if you wear a bikini you can see cellulite.


----------



## couturesista (May 8, 2008)

I like KIm and her sisters. I like the fact that shes not a typical Hollywood girl. Shes beautiful, but her body is not perfect and she knows it and has no problem saying so, but she still stays fierce. When I see pics of her in bathing suits and cellulite, I don't say OMG look, I say good for her shes getting paid to jiggle and  and shes jiggling all the way to the bank. Not to mention her jiggle also snagged her some sexy Chocolate that is Reggie Bush, have mercy!


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 19, 2008)

Her lashes are way too dramatic in that pic. Her eyes look like spiders lol.

She looks spray tanned there too!


----------



## miss_supra (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Did she gain some weight? Or did I just not see her in a bikini before... She's so self- conscious about her ass, shes always covering it up on a beach... but she doesn't have a problem popping it out in those tight dresses.. I wonder why is that..._

 
She wears the shaping underwear. I remember seeing a picture of her dancing in Vegas where a short dress and you can see the shaping underwear poking out since the but enhances help upper thighs too.


----------



## User67 (May 21, 2008)

Geez, me too!


----------



## User67 (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I like KIm and her sisters. I like the fact that shes not a typical Hollywood girl. Shes beautiful, but her body is not perfect and she knows it and has no problem saying so, but she still stays fierce. When I see pics of her in bathing suits and cellulite, I don't say OMG look, I say good for her shes getting paid to jiggle and  and shes jiggling all the way to the bank. Not to mention her jiggle also snagged her some sexy Chocolate that is Reggie Bush, have mercy!_

 






 You are right on point with everything that you said girl!


----------

